# Sunday Chuck Shepherd Pie!



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

What a better day to smoke a chuck than a nice crisp Sunday....






This chuck had some nice marbling and had to come home from the store.....





Seasoned up with a combination of kinders....master salt and prime rib.





the chucked looked lonely so had to have some company on the journey......some spam, red wine and beef broth....





On the the RT1250 on the top rack with the pan below the chuck.....doing this [email protected] 275





Holy smokes this makes me hungry and that smoking spam made me want some NOW!





ok I feel better now......Bacon Spam!......now I can have the patience till din din.....


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 30, 2022)

I came for the shepherd’s pie and tripped over the “Spam Bacon.” I never knew that was a thing. I’ve never purchased Spam. I might need to consider that now.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Pulled the spam off after about 3 hours....it formed a nice crispy edge on it and oh man just tasty!





Time to wrap it up IT 160 and been in the stall for about 35 min or so.....





Smelled pretty dang good!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I came for the shepherd’s pie and tripped over the “Spam Bacon.” I never knew that was a thing. I’ve never purchased Spam. I might need to consider that now.



oh man Sven......you need to get some!  It is perfect for breakfast hash and such. Smoking it tames the super salty side of it and makes it very tasty!  It’s also good for the pantry because of the multi year self life.....lol


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 30, 2022)

Hahahaha! That’s hilarious and it looks delicious. I’m assuming you don’t season it at all, right? I love me syrup on salty smoky meats. Nice work on the chuck!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Hahahaha! That’s hilarious and it looks delicious. I’m assuming you don’t season it at all, right? I love me syrup on salty smoky meats. Nice work on the chuck!


No season required.....it is the seasoning for the hash or anything else. Just slice it, dice it, sear it, smoke it.....eat it....  LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Spam throw back.....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...tion-a-childhood-tradition-on-a-plate.292066/


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 30, 2022)

My wife and I were just talking about doing Shepards pie with brisket I’d definitely take the chuckie though!

I’ve never personally done the smoked spam, but a good Hawaiian buddy of mine did it ALL of the time! Pity the man who would turn there nose up to it in Dukes line of sight! On the island we had Musubi for breakfast everyday! Great stuff!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 30, 2022)

Looks great! I put spam on for a lot of my cooks. Makes a great snack.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Yoe spam is on the menu a lot here. I like sammies with mustard and crispy spam. Your meal is looking good civil.
What's the sausage?


Warren


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> My wife and I were just talking about doing Shepards pie with brisket I’d definitely take the chuckie though!
> 
> I’ve never personally done the smoked spam, but a good Hawaiian buddy of mine did it ALL of the time! Pity the man who would turn there nose up to it in Dukes line of sight! On the island we had Musubi for breakfast everyday! Great stuff!


the boy had been talking about shepherd pie so when I walked by the chuck it was hello!

smoked spam is really it’s calling! 



GATOR240 said:


> Looks great! I put spam on for a lot of my cooks. Makes a great snack.


Bingo!  It’s just one of those things!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yoe spam is on the menu a lot here. I like sammies with mustard and crispy spam. Your meal is looking good civil.
> What's the sausage?
> 
> 
> Warren


I’m going to have some with sweet hot mustard, cheese and crackers.....

the little sausages were just little beef smokies. I think hilshirie farms....normally simmer them in BBQ sauce but just plain seared and dipped in syrup.....


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Resting in the oven @170 now till we build the pie......I can’t wait!


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm not sure about the spam.  When I was a kid my mom served it all the time.  Has infinite shelf life and doesn't require much to prepare.  I couldn't stand it, and way too salty.  

But the shepherds pie looks delicious.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

More prep pics!

The pulled product!





The wife made a flour butter roux with sweet onions the the base with beef broth and the pan reserves 





All reduced and thicker with the chuck!





oh my I AM HUNGRY!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh I should mention that the gravy base also had Marsala to give it a rich body to it!

here is the build......chucky gravy with some veg......





All that topped with GR Yukon mash & Colby jack!  Then in the oven at 450





Bamb!  Topped with some greens and some toasted bread!





thanks for joining the ride!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 30, 2022)

That looks beautiful. Are you washing it down with a Guinness or Boddington’s?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That looks beautiful. Are you washing it down with a Guinness or Boddington’s?


Thanks and a Meyer lemoned Coke Zero......what can I say I’m a simple man......


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 30, 2022)

And look at that beautiful smoke ring on that chuck sitting in that pan. Wow!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2022)

That looks awesome. Id love some of that!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 31, 2022)

That looks phenomenal! I love shepherds pie! I remember eating spam as a kid so awhile back we decided to try it again after seeing in mentioned here by someone...don't think between my wife and I we finished a single slice...but hey, I eat my veggies now!

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> And look at that beautiful smoke ring on that chuck sitting in that pan. Wow!


Thanks, they RT1250 does a pretty nice job in that regard, way more smoke than my memphis grill.  This chuck was particularly tasty with all the marbling!



bigfurmn said:


> That looks awesome. Id love some of that!


Thanks bf!



Brokenhandle said:


> That looks phenomenal! I love shepherds pie! I remember eating spam as a kid so awhile back we decided to try it again after seeing in mentioned here by someone...don't think between my wife and I we finished a single slice...but hey, I eat my veggies now!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!  Oh spam is a love or NO love thing but I do think how its prepped makes a huge difference.  I think its strong suit is for hashes and such.....It takes a love to just eat it sliced.....


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks amazing! I almost used chuck for mine too but so cold out lol. I bet the Marsala is very nice with the beef in that!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing! I almost used chuck for mine too but so cold out lol. I bet the Marsala is very nice with the beef in that!



Thanks and Oh yea Marsala really adds to the beef flavor!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

Lunch time leftovers!






This bite WAS pure money!





I’m not sure this should be classified as leftovers though........


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Mar 12, 2022)

Fantastic Cook!  I will have to try this!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 12, 2022)

RoadRunner18 said:


> Fantastic Cook!  I will have to try this!


Thanks Roadrunner!  It is one of those comfort foods that always brings a smile!


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Mar 14, 2022)

Civilsmoker,

Would you mind sharing your recipe?  I would really like to try this before the weather breaks.  How large a chuck did you use? How many cups of Onions, peas, corn, red wine, carrots and beef broth did you add to the Pie?  I think I would consider adding a little bit of Minor's Au Jus concentrate to your cook as well.  

Thank You for your time!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2022)

Wow!
Think I used up all my likes for the day!

Great job!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2022)

RoadRunner18 said:


> Civilsmoker,
> 
> Would you mind sharing your recipe?  I would really like to try this before the weather breaks.  How large a chuck did you use? How many cups of Onions, peas, corn, red wine, carrots and beef broth did you add to the Pie?  I think I would consider adding a little bit of Minor's Au Jus concentrate to your cook as well.
> 
> Thank You for your time!


Ok for the chuck....just the standard cut I think they are 4 to 6 lbs. I usually like the 2 plus inch ones but any size will work.....not all the chuck goes in the gravy just the right amount....again to preference.....I usually put a cup of red wine to 2 cups of beef stock...you can also add other flavor adders to the braising liquid, ie onion garlic peppers etc. just added when you wrap and not before......

the gravy is a basic flour butter roux....ie put 1/3rd cup butter then 1/2 a sweet onion and some carrot slices (about the same as the o.....once the onions are translucent add 1/3 cup of flour and cook it till you get a nice paste....then add slowly add broth as it thickens..... for a 1/3 cup part roux it will be about 4 cups of liquid for a 1/4 cup part roux it will be about 3 cups of liquids.....just add the liquid slowly letting it cook in till you get the right thickness and flavor.

the liquids are made up of broth, braising liquid (fat skimmed) and Marsala (1/2 to 3/4 cup more if want stronger). Minors Demi or AJ will work but the braising liquid is the gold flavor. PS my wife just makes it from scratch no measurements as she has made roux based stuff for YEARs....the above is my wife’s way....I make the roux on its own and add it at the end....both work....the exception is I make sausage gravy for biscuits like above.....

then when you make the pie you just add a spoon full or two of peas and corn to the mix.....based on personal ratios. We let each person blend them as they desire....

oh you can also make the roux a head of time and keep it cooled in the fridge so you just drop it in the liquid when ready.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 14, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow!
> Think I used up all my likes for the day!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks for the full days allotment of likes yankee!


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Mar 15, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Ok for the chuck....just the standard cut I think they are 4 to 6 lbs. I usually like the 2 plus inch ones but any size will work.....not all the chuck goes in the gravy just the right amount....again to preference.....I usually put a cup of red wine to 2 cups of beef stock...you can also add other flavor adders to the braising liquid, ie onion garlic peppers etc. just added when you wrap and not before......
> 
> the gravy is a basic flour butter roux....ie put 1/3rd cup butter then 1/2 a sweet onion and some carrot slices (about the same as the o.....once the onions are translucent add 1/3 cup of flour and cook it till you get a nice paste....then add slowly add broth as it thickens..... for a 1/3 cup part roux it will be about 4 cups of liquid for a 1/4 cup part roux it will be about 3 cups of liquids.....just add the liquid slowly letting it cook in till you get the right thickness and flavor.
> 
> ...



Thank You!  Very Helpful


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2022)

Looks nice! Heck of a ring on the roast too!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 16, 2022)

RoadRunner18 said:


> Thank You!  Very Helpful


You are welcome!


Steve H said:


> Looks nice! Heck of a ring on the roast too!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 16, 2022)

That looks so much better than the usual ground beef versions!  So jealous!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 16, 2022)

dj mishima said:


> That looks so much better than the usual ground beef versions!  So jealous!


Oh yea smoked chuck is the next level version.....we haven't done ground once since we started using the smoked chuck.


----------

